# Decoy numbers



## Vtgunner (Nov 24, 2002)

Someone new to Snow goose hunting, what numbers of decoys should I be looking at to put together a spread,....high and low. The research i have done seems to claim the more the better. Does it change from the fall season to the spring season? Thanks


----------



## fish&amp;hunt (Nov 4, 2004)

If I were you I would buy as much as I could afford to buy. If you are rich, you might want to stop buying around a couple thousand decoys though. If you can't get that many decoys you might get what you can afford, look in your area for other hunters in your position and hunt with them. 
From experience and reading on this site, I would recommend having 500+ snow decoys.


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

I would say that any where above 250-300 would be the minimum that you would want to have. And the max i would say it isn't necessary to have over 2000-2500 unless you are in an area where there is alot of hunters than the biggest spread is going to be the one of choice by many geese. If you are on a budget i would say start with 300-500 texas rags, which will give you a decent number of decoys to hunt with, but are not going to hold up as long as other decoys. If you got some money to spend buy economy northwinds and put some paint on them. They will hold up better for you and last many seasons. Also i would consider buying an e caller for the spring.


----------



## Vtgunner (Nov 24, 2002)

Wow, I was thinking of going full bodies, like hardcores, talk about break the bank. Thanks for the input guys, I had no idea I was looking at numbers like those, guess I will consider your suggestions instead of full bodies. :lol:


----------



## nickslandscaping (Jan 19, 2005)

if your looking for a cheep way to make decoys go buy some plastic trash bags and shape them like texas rags and paint the tails black then you get tons of decoys and tons cheeper.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

If you can scrap together 100 decoys, you can still decoy birds. Spread them out in small groups, spread them wide. But you have to make sure your shooters can cover it. I've had a great shoot over 14 decoys in the spring, but that isn't something I do often as it was all I could carry at once (6 floaters).

How much you want to spend I guess depends on how much you want to use them.


----------



## nickslandscaping (Jan 19, 2005)

actually don't do the trash bags they are to flashy the sun will glare off of them. cabelas has some snow rags 100 for $29.99


----------



## bobcat (Mar 23, 2004)

you can kill geese over 100-200--but more is usually better.....if on a budget get some Texas rags and get out there :x :sniper:


----------



## Slowmo (Dec 19, 2004)

Scratch the trash bags unless you'll be hunting only very dark days. Same goes for Texas Rags.


----------



## charles (Mar 20, 2004)

We have ran as much as 1,200 decoys of variuos types. In the nine years we have been gunning em we have started to and are close to going with all quality full bodies and one piece shell decoys. I have stopped using texas rags and are changing over to quality socks. We use kites alot in our spread winds permitting. We use both mouth and electric calls. We also stronly suggest flagging as well. So current method to the madness is...

6 doz full bodies
20 dozen shells
12 dozen socks
8 kites
4 doz sillies
2 dozen floaters
6 flags


----------



## 1700fps (Jan 20, 2004)

i agree more is better, and to go with northwinds. rags are cheap for a reason, they'll rip to shreds in any high wind. i know of a group of guys that kill quite a few birds over only like 100-150 decoys. BUT they also have 3 ecallers blarrin.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

dont buy rags. In the end they will just get trashed and youll be ******. Plus all the time it takes to put them together. Plus you ahve to buy stakes.

Buy 100 northwinds this year. You can get them from Knutsons for $100 for 50. You will kill geese over them.

Our first year we used 100 texas rags and has many double digit days.

Now we are big time and have over 1000 custom northwinds, 150 sillos, full bodies, kites, magnets, e callers up the ying yang, mouth calls..............

actually....... stop....... dont even get into this mess! HAHA! :beer:


----------

